# PR - Commonwealth support?



## anders (Aug 11, 2010)

This might be a dumb question but I have a permanent residentship VISA and it seems that this is enough qualify for Student Commonwealth support but I am not really sure that I understood it correctly so could someone please confirm that this is the case?

Also, I got the impression that only undergraduate courses were supported or I am wrong and postgraduate is included as well? Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have PR you are entitled to whatever all residents/citizens are entitled to.


----------

